# konvertieren und DVD brennen & Ruckeln beim Video-abspielen



## therealcharlie (15. September 2005)

Ich habe einige verschiedene Videos in verschiedenen Formaten auf meinem Linux-Server. Damit hab ich 2erlei Dinge vor: Einmal per ssh/putty auf eine Dvd brennen, der Brenner ist natürlich am Server genau wie die Videos. Nur muss ich die halt vorher konvertieren. gibt es ein 'universatool? vl eines, bei dem man nichtmal angeben muss, in welchem Format das Video vorliegt, sonder nur das Ausgabeformat? (Wär Praktisch für ein Skript)
Und dann möchte ich die Videos auch per NEtzwerk (10/100Mbit Ethernet ohne Hub, nur Switch) abspielen. Leider hackt das momentan ziemlich. Weiß vl jemand, wieso? MP3's kann ich problemlos mittels GNUMP3d streamen, aber bei Videos ruckelt auch der.
Danke schonmal für eure Hilfe ;-)


----------



## monger (16. September 2005)

Als Denkanstoß:
  Ein Universaltool, dass alle Formate ohne weitere Eingabe umwandelt, kenne ich nicht.
 Es gibt ein Programm, dass nennt sich transcoder, mit dem kann man (so glaube ich) die meisten Formate umwandeln. Das ist allerdings textbasierend.
 Erfahrung in Sachen Umwandlung habe ich nur sohingegen, dass ich meine bearbeiteten AVI-Dateien von der Digicam in MVCD's umwandle. Das geht mit transcoder prima.
 Eine Frage noch: Willst du das Konvertieren unter Windows oder Linux machen?


----------



## imweasel (16. September 2005)

therealcharlie hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Und dann möchte ich die Videos auch per NEtzwerk (10/100Mbit Ethernet ohne Hub, nur Switch) abspielen. Leider hackt das momentan ziemlich. Weiß vl jemand, wieso? MP3's kann ich problemlos mittels GNUMP3d streamen, aber bei Videos ruckelt auch der.



Hi,

also was meinst du mit hackt genau? Ruckelt das Bild, wenn du den Stream startest? Welche Software nutzt du zum Streamen und welches Format hat dein Quellvideo?

Ist evtl. die Bandbreite zum streamen deines Videos nicht ausreichend? Für einen unkompremierten DVD bzw. DVB-Stream ist _einiges_ an Bandbreite nötig.

Für Videostream kann ich dir VLS ans Herz legen... ich nutze es z.B. um verschiedene Quellen in mein LAN zu streamen. Wie das alles funktioniert kannst du in der Online Dokumentation nachlesen.

//edit bzw. Nachtrag

Zum konvertieren in der Konsole kann ich dir definitiv nur *transcode* ans Herz legen.


----------



## therealcharlie (16. September 2005)

Danke euch beiden. An Transcode dachte ich auch schon, wllte nur zuerst hier fragen, obs noch was besseres gibt. Ich bin sigar forh, dass es nur textbasiert ist, kde, gnome und co ist nicht so meins.
Dee Videos (dixv&mpg) ruckeln immer wieder mal. Ich habe vlc probiert, ich habe gnump3d probiert, ich habe es einfach mit samba-share -->Winamp versucht, alles hat nichts gebracht.  Nuuuuur, gestern hab ich's vom notebook versucht. Und da gings mit Samba-Share-->Irfanview ohne irgendwelche Probleme. Mit meine 'Ruckelpc' bin ich ein Stockwrk über dem Server, das LAN-Kabel wurde über den Dachboden gezogen, es ist also entsprechend lang. Das notebook dagegen hatte ich neben den Switch gestellt, also ein kurzes 5m kabel dazwischen. der server hängt ebenfalls über ein 5m Kabel am Switch. 
Am RuckelPC ist eine noboard-LAN verfügbar, die aber nicht funktioniert, da das Signal anscheinend zu schwach ist. Mit der iengebauten 3com funktioniert es allerdings. könnte es daran liegen? vl einfach einen aktiven switch, der also als repeater fungiert, vor den RuckelPC setzen
Das konvertieren will ich auf meinem linux-server machen, aber per konsole (putty) am windowspc. daher kommt mir ein textbasiertes programm sehr entgegen.

Also gut, danke schonmal euch beiden  ;-)


----------



## monger (19. September 2005)

Und bei Transcode ist ne riesige manpage dabei. Da war ich wirklich beeindruckt. Ich hatte alles zuvor unter Windows gemacht und war nicht so sehr begeistert, weil man bei den Windows-Programmen die meisten Einstellungen nicht optimieren kann. Transcode ist spitze und schnell.


----------

